
Australian review finds no benefit to 17 natural therapies - tokenadult
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/australian-review-finds-no-benefit-to-17-natural-therapies/
======
grndzro
It's a shame herbalism is on there. There are a ton of herbs that can have
profound health benefits in the right hands.

